# Wanted - good looking horse



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

Please can I use your horse chat forum to flag up a Pet Portrait web site called  Pet Paws Photography .

Although based in Devon, the photographer will travel anywhere in the South West of England.

I need some good looking horses that can be photographed in attractive surroundings to boost the content on this new web site.










Please mention this forum when making a booking to receive a 10% discount. Valid until 31/8/09.


----------



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

im in kent if you would travel that far? i have a dutch warmblood (all black) well has some gray on head from age let me know if you are intrested


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

Michel, thanks for the kind offer, if I find myself coming up that way for any pet portrait photographs, I'll get in touch.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am in Kent too but could send some pictures if that helps.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Im in Gloucestershire so probably too far. But have a rather attractive friesian (i may be biased lol) and a handsome connemara that are available for photoshoots  Pics on here.

I also have a load of dogs, oh, and some birdies


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in Warwickshire,have various ponies including miniatures


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

toddy said:


> I am in Kent too but could send some pictures if that helps.


many thanks for the kind offer, but I need to be taking the photos to show case my work. Thanks again, Paul


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Im in Gloucestershire so probably too far. But have a rather attractive friesian (i may be biased lol) and a handsome connemara that are available for photoshoots  Pics on here.
> 
> I also have a load of dogs, oh, and some birdies


Jess, Sounds ideal......... but, like you say - a bit too far away. Mind you..... never say never? If I'm coming up that way - who knows. Kind regards, Paul


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

poshmog said:


> I'm in Warwickshire,have various ponies including miniatures


Again, thanks for your interest and the kind offer... a bit too far away for me, but I'll keep you in mind in case I'm up in your neck of the woods. I love photographing all pets and horses, so it would make it interesting. Paul


----------



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

Petpaws,

Why dont you place an advert on horses for sale uk,equestrian directory,equine,tack sale,horses for hire

Or even join the Horsesport Directory facebook page as we have loads of friends around the UK that should be able to help...

Horsesport Directory on Facebook

I hope this helps and good luck with the new business venture.

Nikki


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

PetPaws said:


> Please can I use your horse chat forum to flag up a Pet Portrait web site called  Pet Paws Photography .
> 
> Although based in Devon, the photographer will travel anywhere in the South West of England.
> 
> ...


Hi there am in scotland beautifull scenery  Paul Mc Cartney thinks so too as he has lots of land here why dont you come up and take pics of my 2 beautifull mares:smilewinkgrin:

No I know abit far but was worth the try eh
Take a look at my page and see my horses may make you want to come up !!!


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki, Hi - thanks for that. I did take a look - but that web site charges for links where as most people on the net are happy to excahnge links! Thanks for thinking of me though. Kind regards - Paul


----------



## PetPaws (Jul 18, 2009)

lilacbabe said:


> Hi there am in scotland beautifull scenery  Paul Mc Cartney thinks so too as he has lots of land here why dont you come up and take pics of my 2 beautifull mares:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> No I know abit far but was worth the try eh
> Take a look at my page and see my horses may make you want to come up !!!


Thanks for that kind offer. I actually love Scotland ........ but don't know when I'll get up again? Best wishes ~ Paul


----------



## Horsesport (Jul 28, 2009)

PetPaws said:


> Nikki, Hi - thanks for that. I did take a look - but that web site charges for links where as most people on the net are happy to excahnge links! Thanks for thinking of me though. Kind regards - Paul


Paul,
Sorry I thought you wanted to advertise your business. Horsesport is an Equestrian Business directory which is why there is a charge to place your business listing.
Best of luck with your links though.

Nikki


----------

